
“Empty” Epson ink cartridges, which cost £2,500 a set, are still 20 percent full - wolfgke
http://arstechnica.co.uk/gadgets/2015/09/empty-epson-ink-cartridges-which-cost-2500-for-a-set-are-still-20-percent-full/
======
Kequc
It was 10 years ago when I bought a laser printer for $150. It was such a
fantastic printer that I bought another one for my mother. It was known even
then that inkjet printers were scams sold at a loss in order to overcharge for
ink.

How then could that be a mystery today?

